# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  فداك أبي و أمي يا رسول الله

## دموع الغصون

*
أستيقظت البشرية على الهداية بيد خير المرسلين والبريه ..
صاحب الرسالة السماوية و شفيع الأمة الإسلامية ..
ذكرى .. تستحضر فينا الزمان والمكان ..
تجردنا إلا من فطرة الإنسان توشحنا بجواهر الإيمان ..
تمتلك الحجة والبرهان ..
تحتضن معالم الرحمة و الإكرام ..
تدعوا ليقظة نفس الإنسان..
ذكرى تنفتح لها الأبواب الأرضية والسماوية ..
ذكرى المولد النبوي الشريف ..
فداك أبي و أمي يا رسول الله ..
عذراً يا رسول الله لأننا خذلناك ..
عذراً يا حبيب الله لأننا تركنا سنتك ..
صلوا على من بكى شوقاً لرؤيتنا .. صلّ الله على محمد صلّ الله عليه وسلم



في هذا اليوم المبارك " ذكرى المولد النبوي الشريف " 
ستكون انطلاقة هذه الزاوية لنصرة حبيبنا وسيدنا وشفيعنا محمد - صلّ الله عليه وسلم -
لذكر مواقف و قصص من حياته 
لتعلم من سيرته 
زاوية مفتوحة لنا جميعاً 
فداك أبدي و أمي يا رسول الله 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

_
فِداكَ أبي وأمّي وروحي يارسولَ اللهِ بـِرَغْمِ كلّ ما يَجْري حَولنا إلاّ أنّ البَشَريَّة أجْمَعَها تَقِفُ حائِرةً أمَامَ مَوَاقِفِكَ العَظيمَةَِ والتّي ليْس لها مَثيلٌ عَبْرَ التاريخِ, كَيْفَ لا !! وهيَ مَواقِفُ أشْرَفِ الخلقِ أجْمَعينَ الذي وَصفَهُ اللهُ تَعَالى بقوْلِهِ وَإِنّكَ لَعَلَىَ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ 
هُنا سَتَكونُ لنا وَقـَفاتٌ مَعَ أجَلِّ وأعْظمِ المَواقِفِ .. 

إنّها مَواقِفُ مِن: 
بُسْتان الشَّمائِلِ المُحَمَّدِيَّةِ 

][ مُقـْتَطفاتٌ مِن بُسْتانِ الشَّمائِلِ المُحَمَّدِيّةِ ][




][ معَ زَوْجاتِهِ ][

كانَ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ خَيْرَ الناسِ لِكُلِّ النّاسِ، وكانَ خَيْرَ النّاسِ لأهْلِهِ كَما قالَ عَنْ نَفسِهِ الشَّريفةِ: خَيْرُكُمْ خَيْرُكُمْ لأهْلِهِ وَأنا خَيْرُكُمْ لأهْلِي سنن التّرْمِذي.

وقَدْ ضرَبَ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ أَرْوَعَ الأمثلَةِ في التـَّلطـُّفِ معَ زوْجاتِهِ وحُسْنِ مُعاشَرَتِهنَّ والتـَّوَدّدِ إليْهِنّ ومُداعَبَتِهنّ، 

حتى إنّهُ كانَ يَجْلِسُ عِندَ بَعيرِهِ فَيَضَعُ رُكْبتَهُ وتَضعُ ‏ صَفِيّةُ ‏ رجْلَها عَلى رُكْبَتِهِ حَتى تَرْكَبَ صحيح البخاري

وكان صلى اللهُ عليه وسلمَ يُرَقّقُ اسمَ عائشَة َـ رضي الله عنها ـ ويقول لها: يا عَائِشُ ، صحيح البخاري

وكان يناديها بــ بـِنْتِ الصِّدِّيقِ سنن الترمذي وسنن ابن ماجة

إكْراماً لها ولأهْلِها وتَوَدُّداً وتَقرُّباً إلَيْها.


كما كانَ النّبِيّ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ يقومُ بخِدْمَةِ زَوْجاتِهِ رِضْوانُ اللهِ عَليْهِنَّ

فعَنِ الأسْوَدِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ ‏ ‏سَألْتُ ‏ ‏عائشة َ‏ ‏رَضِي اللهُ عنْها ‏ما كان النبيُّ ‏صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ 

‏يصْنعُ في البيتِ قالَتْ كانَ يكُونُ في مِهْنَةِ أهْلِهِ فإذا سَمِعَ الأذانَ خَرَجَ. رواه مسلم والترمذي.


وقدْ اسْتَشارَ النَّبيُّ صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّمَ زَوْجاتِهِ في أدَقِّ الأمُورِ ومِن ذلكَ اسْتِشارَتُهُ
صلى الله عليه وسلم لأم سَلَمَةَ في صُلْحِ الحُدَيْبيَّةِ عنْدَما أمَرَ أصْحابَهُ بنَحْرِ الهَدْيِ وحَلْقِ الرّأسِ فَلَمْ يفعَلُوا لأنّهُ شَقَّ عَليْهِمْ أن يَرْجِعوا ولم يدْخلُوا مَكَّةَ، فدَخَلَ مَهْمُوماً حَزيناً عَلَى أُمِّ سَلَمةَ في خَيْمَتِها فمَا كانَ مِنْها إلاّ أنْ جَاءَتْ بالرّأيِ الصّائِبِ: أُخْرُجْ يا رسولَ اللهِ فاحْلِقْ وانْحَرْ، فحَلَقَ ونَحَرَ وإذا بِأصْحابـِهِ كُلِّهِمْ يَقومونَ قَوْمَةَ رَجُلٍ واحِدٍ فيَحْلِقونَ وينْحَرُونَ.


غَضِبَتْ عائِشَةُ ذاتَ مَرّةٍ معَ النّبِيّ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ فقال لَها: هَلْ تَرْضَينَ أن يَحكُمَ بيننا أبو عُبَيْدَةَ بْنُ الجَرَّاحِ؟
فقالت: لا.. هَذا رَجُلٌ لنْ يَحْكُمَ عليْكَ لِي، قال: هَلْ ترْضيْنَ بعُمَرَ؟

قالت: لا.. أنا أخافُ مِنْ عُمَرَ.. 

قال: هَلْ ترْضيْنَ بأبي بَكْرٍ (أبيها)؟ قالتْ: نعَمْ!!.

فأين نَحْنُ مِن كُلّ ذلِكَ.
_

----------


## دموع الغصون

_
فِداكَ أبي وأمّي وروحي يارسولَ اللهِ بـِرَغْمِ كلّ ما يَجْري حَولنا إلاّ أنّ البَشَريَّة أجْمَعَها تَقِفُ حائِرةً أمَامَ مَوَاقِفِكَ العَظيمَةَِ والتّي ليْس لها مَثيلٌ عَبْرَ التاريخِ, كَيْفَ لا !! وهيَ مَواقِفُ أشْرَفِ الخلقِ أجْمَعينَ الذي وَصفَهُ اللهُ تَعَالى بقوْلِهِ وَإِنّكَ لَعَلَىَ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ 
هُنا سَتَكونُ لنا وَقـَفاتٌ مَعَ أجَلِّ وأعْظمِ المَواقِفِ .. 

إنّها مَواقِفُ مِن: 

بُسْتان الشَّمائِلِ المُحَمَّدِيَّةِ 

][ مُقـْتَطفاتٌ مِن بُسْتانِ الشَّمائِلِ المُحَمَّدِيّةِ 2 ][



][ مَعَ الأطْفالِ ][


كانَ الحَبيبُ المُصْطفَى يتعامَلُ معَ الأطفالِ بكُلِّ حُبِّ وَحَنانٍ ...

إسْتَطاعَ أنْ يجْذِبهُمْ إليْهِ كالمَغْناطيسِ معَ كُلّ هذا القدْرِ العَظيمِ .. لَمْ يَهابوهُ بلْ أحَبّوهُ قبْلَ كُلّ شيْءٍ

فكان يَعْمَلُ على تشْجيعِ الطفلِ على طَلَبِ العِلْمِ ومُخالَطةِ العُلماءِ 

فقدْ روى مسلمٌ في صَحيحِهِ أن سَمُرَة بْنَ جُندُبٍ رضي اللهُ عنهُ قال: لقدْ كنتُ عَلى عَهْدِ رَسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عَليْهِ وسلمَ غُلاماً،  فكُنْتُ أحْفظُ عَنْهُ فما يَمْنعُني مِنَ القوْلِ إلاّ أنّ ها هُنا رِجالاً هُمْ أسَنُّ مِنّي. صحيح مسلم

كما أقـَرَّ النبيُّ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلّمَ نهْجَ طريقَةِ المُداعَبَةِ وَاللعِبِ في التَّعْليمِ وعَمِلَ بهِ وهُناكَ الكَثيرُ مِنَ الأحاديثِ التّي تَدُلُّ على ذلِكَ 

ومِنْها ما رَواهُ الشّيْخانِ وغَيرُهُما من حديثِ أنَسٍ رضِيَ اللهُ عنْهُ قال: كانَ النبيُّ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ أحْسنَ النّاسِ خُلُقاً، وكان لي أخٌ يُقالُ له أبو عُمَيْرٍ، وكان إذا جاءَ قال: يا أبا عُمَيْرُ، ما فَعَلَ النّـُغَيْرُ والنّـُغَيْرُ تصْغيرٌ لِكلِمَةِ نَغْرٍ وهُوَ طائِرٌ كانَ يَلْعبُ بِهِ 


 وذاتَ مَرّةٍ كانَ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ يَمْشي في السّوقِ فرَأى أبَا عُمَيْرٍ يَبْكي، فَسَألَهُ عَنِ السّبَبِ ... فقالَ لَهُ مَاتَ النٌّغَيْرُ يا رَسولَ اللهِ  فَظَلَّ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ يُداعِبُهُ ويُحادِثُهُ ويُلاعِبهُ حتّى ضَحِكَ، فَمَرّ الصّحابَةُ بهِما فسَألُوا الرّسولَ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ عَمّا أجْلَسَهُ مَعَهُ، فقال لَهُم مَاتَ النّـُغَيْرُ، فجَلَسْتُ أُواسِي أبَا عُمَيْرٍ إنّها دَعْوةٌ مِنَ الرّحْمَةِ المُهْداةِ إلى العالَمِ لاحْتِرامِ مَشاعِرِ الصِّغارِ وَالتّلَطفِ بهِمْ



وَكَانَ يَتقرّبُ إلَى الأطفالِ بالهـِباتِ والهَدايا  ومِمّا يدُلُّ عَلى ذلِكَ ما رَواهُ مُسْلِمٌ عَن أبي هُريْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قال: كانَ النّاسُ إذا رَأوْا أوّلَ الثّمْرِ جاءُوا بِهِ رَسولَ اللهِ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ، فإذا أخَذَهُ قال: اللّهُمَّ بارِكْ لَنا فِي ثمْرِنا وَبارِكْ لَنا في مَدينَتِنا  ثُمَّ يَدْعُو أصْغرَ وَليدٍ يَراهُ فيُعْطِيهُ ذلِكَ الثمْرَ. صحيح مسلم


وَما كَذبَ الرّسولُ قَطٌّ عَلَى طِفلٍ أوْ غَشَّهُ بَلْ كانَ يُعَلّمُنا أنْ نُعامِلهُمْ بالصِّدْقِ في القوْلِ والعَمَلِ ومِمّا جاءَ في ذلِكَ حديثُ عبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَامِرٍ رضي اللهُ عنهُ،  قال: دَعَتْني أمّي وَرسُولُ اللهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَليْهِ وسلّمَ قاعِدٌ في بَيْتِنا فقالت: هَا تَعَالَ أُعْطيكَ  فقال لها صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ: ما أرَدْتِ أنْ تُعْطيهِ؟ 
قالتأُعْطيهِ تَمْراً  فقال لَها: أمَا أنَّكِ لَوْ لَمْ تُعْطيهِ شَيْئاً كُتِبَتْ عَلَيْكِ كِذبَةً

يا اللهُ

تِلكَـ هي الرّحْمة ُالحَقّةُ

فأين نَحْنُ مِن كُلّ ذلِكَ.



_

----------


## دموع الغصون

*فِداكَ أبي وأمّي وروحي يارسولَ اللهِ بـِرَغْمِ كلّ ما يَجْري حَولنا إلاّ أنّ البَشَريَّة أجْمَعَها تَقِفُ حائِرةً أمَامَ مَوَاقِفِكَ العَظيمَةَِ والتّي ليْس لها مَثيلٌ عَبْرَ التاريخِ, كَيْفَ لا !! وهيَ مَواقِفُ أشْرَفِ الخلقِ أجْمَعينَ الذي وَصفَهُ اللهُ تَعَالى بقوْلِهِ وَإِنّكَ لَعَلَىَ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ 
هُنا سَتَكونُ لنا وَقـَفاتٌ مَعَ أجَلِّ وأعْظمِ المَواقِفِ ..

إنّها مَواقِفُ مِن: 
بُسْتان الشَّمائِلِ المُحَمَّدِيَّةِ 

][ مُقـْتَطفاتٌ مِن بُسْتانِ الشَّمائِلِ المُحَمَّدِيّةِ3 ][
 


][ مَعَ غيْرِ المُسلِمينَ ][

ولْنَقرَأ سَوِيّاً عَن نبيّ الرّحْمَةِ وعن مُعاناتِهِ مَعَ اليَهودِ الذينَ وَصفهُمْ عالِمُهُمْ وإمامُهُمْ وحَبْرُهُمْ عبدُ اللهِ بْنُ سلامٍ رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ لِرَسولِ اللهِ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ بقوْلِهِ: إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ قَوْمٌ بُهُتٌ البخاري.

ومَعَ ذلِكَ فقَدْ أبْرَمَ مَعَهُمْ رسولُ اللهِ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ مُعاهَدةً جاءَ فيها: 
وَإِنّ الْيَهُودَ يُنْفِقُونَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَا دَامُوا مُحَارَبِينَ وَإِنّ اليَهُودَ أُمّةٌ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِلْيَهُودِ دِينُهُمْ َلِلْمُسْلِمَيْنِ دِينُهُمْ مَوَالِيهِمْ وَأَنْفُسُهُمْ إلّا مَنْ ظَلَمَ وَأَثِمَ فَإِنّهُ لَا يُوتِغُ إلّا نَفْسَهُ وَأَهْلَ بيتِهِ وَإِنّ بِطَانَةَ يَهُودَ كَأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِنّهُ لَا يُخْرَجُ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إلّا بِإِذْنِ مُحَمّدٍ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَإِنّهُ لَا يُنْحَجَزُ عَلَى ثَأْرٍ جُرْحٌ وَإِنّهُ مَنْ فَتَكَ فَبِنَفْسِهِ فَتَكَ وَأَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ إلّا مِنْ ظَلَمَ وَإِنّ اللّهَ عَلَى أَبَرّ هَذَا ; وَإِنّ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ نَفَقَتَهُمْ وَعَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ نَفَقَتَهُمْ وَإِنّ بَيْنَهُمْ النّصْرَ عَلَى مَنْ حَارَبَ أَهْلَ هَذِهِ الصّحِيفَةِ وَإِنّ بَيْنَهُمْ النّصْحَ وَالنّصِيحَةَ وَالْبِرّ دُونَ الْإِثْمِ ، وَإِنّهُ مَا كَانَ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ هَذِهِ الصّحِيفَةِ مِنْ حَدَثٍ أَوْ اشْتِجَارٍ يُخَافُ فَسَادُهُ فَإِنّ مَرَدّهُ إلَى اللّهِ عَزّ وَجَلّ وَإِلَى مُحَمّدٍ رَسُولِ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَإِنّ اللّهَ عَلَى أَتْقَى مَا فِي هَذِهِ الصّحِيفَةِ وَأَبَرّهِ وَإِنّ بَيْنَهُمْ النّصْرَ عَلَى مَنْ دَهَمَ يَثْرِبَ ، وَإِذَا دُعُوا إلَى صُلْحٍ يُصَالِحُونَهُ وَيَلْبَسُونَهُ فَإِنّهُمْ يُصَالِحُونَهُ وَيَلْبَسُونَهُ وَإِنّهُمْ إذَا دُعُوا إلَى مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ فَإِنّهُ لَهُمْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إلّا مَنْ حَارَبَ فِي الدّينِ عَلَى كُلّ أُنَاسٍ حِِصّتُهُمْ مِنْ جَانِبِهِمْ الّذِي قِبَلَهُمْ من سيرَةِ ابنِ هِشامٍ كِتابُ النبيّ بَيْنَ المُهاجِرينَ والأنصارِ ومُوادَعَةِ اليَهودِ



كَمَا تَجلّتْ رحمَتُهُ أيْضاً بأبي هُو وأمّي في ذلِكَ المَوقِفِ العَظيمِ، يَومَ فتْحِ مكّةَ وتَمْكِينِ اللهِ تعالى لَهُ ،
حينَما أعْلنَها صريحة ًواضحة ً: ( الْيَوْمَ يَوْمُ الْمَرْحَمَةِ ) ، حين قال سَعْدُ بْنُ عُبادَةَ وهو رافِعٌ لإحْدى الرّاياتِ في جيْشِ فتْحِ مكّةَ اليومَ يومُ الملْحَمَةِ فأخذ مِنهُ صَلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ الرّايةَ وأعْطاها لوَلدِهِ قَيْس وقال: بلِ الْيَوْمُ يَوْمُ الْمَرْحَمَةِ  وأصدر عَفوَهُ العامَّ عن قريشٍ التي لمْ تَدّخِرْ وُسْعاً في إلْحاقِ الأذى بالمسلمينَ، فقابلَ الإساءَةَ بالإحسانِ ، والأذيّةَ بحُسْنِ المُعاملَةِ , وأمرَ الجيْشَ ألاّ يُقاتِلَ إلاّ مَن قاتلَهُ، ودخلَ مَكّة فاتِحًا منْصورًا يَحْمدُ اللهَ عَلى نَصْرِهِ ويشكرُهُ على فضْلِهِ، 
وتَمَكّنَ مِن أعداءِ الأمْسِ الذين أخْرجوهُ وأصحابَهُ وأخَذوا أمْوالهُمْ وسَفَكوا دِماءَ بَعْضِهمْ، لكنّهُ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلمَ يُريدُ لَهُمُ الخيْرَ و الهِدايَةَ، فَسامَحهُمْ وعَفا عَنهُمْ وقال لهُمْ:لا تَثريبَ عَليكُمُ اليَومَ يَغفِرُ اللهُ لكُمْ وهُوَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ، اذْهَبُوا فأنتُمُ الطّلَقاءُ.

فَكانَ ذلِكَ سببًا في إسْلامِ الجَمِّ الغَفيرِ فَأيُّ عَفْوٍ هذا وأيّة ُرَحْمَةٍ تِلكَ وأيّ ُكَظمٍ لِلغَيْظِ هَذا !!!
الذي لَمْ تعْرفْ لهُ البشرِيّة ُعلى طولِ الزّمانِ وعَرْضِهِ مَثيلاً ؟
فداكَ أبي وأمي يا رسولَ اللهِ يا رحمة ًلِلعالَمينَ 



ما سبَقَ كان مُقتَطفاتٍ يَسيرةٍ مِن سيرَةٍ زاخِرَةٍ بالكثيرِ مِنَ المَشاهِدِ الرّائِعَةِ التّي يَقِفُ أمامَها الإنْسَانُ
عاجِزاً عَن إيجادِ وصْفٍ لَها

ومِمّا زادَني شَرَفاً وفخْراً ... وكِدْتُ بأخْمُصي أطأ ُالثُّرَيّا
دُخولي تَحْت قوْلِكَ يا عِبادِي ... وأنْ أرْسلْتَ أحْمَدَ لي نَبِيا


لَقَدْ أرْسِـلَ محمدٌ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ و سلـمَ مَفْطـوراً عَلى الرّحمَةِ ، فكان لينُهُ رحْمَة ًبالأمّةِ في تَنفيذِ الشّريعَةِ بدُونِ تَساهُلٍ، و برِفْقٍ و إعانَةٍ عَلى تحْصيلِهَا.

فلذلك جُعِل لينه مُصاحباً لرحمةٍ أوْدَعَها اللهُ سبْحانهُ فيهِ،فاخْتارَهُ لِيكُون مَبْعوثا للناس كافـّة ً، واختار العَرَبَ ليكُونوا هُمْ مُبَلّغَ الشّريعَةِ للعالَمِ.

قال أحدُ السّلَفِ : ' زَيّنَ اللهُ مُحَمّداً صلّى اللهُ عليهِ و سلمَ بزينَةِ الرّحْمَةِ فكانَ كوْنُهُ رَحْمَة ً و جميعُ شمائِلِهِ رحمةً و صفاتِهِ رحمَة ًعَلى الخَلْقِ '

و في حديث مُسْلِم أن رسولَ اللهِ صلّى اللهُ علَيْهِ و سَلّم لمّـا شُـجّ وَجْهُهُ يَوْمَ أحُــد ٍ شَقّ ذلِكَ عَلى أصْحابِهِ فقالوا : لَوْ دَعَوْتَ عَلَيهِمْ، فقال:إنّــي لَمْ أُبْعَثْ لعّـَـانـاً و إنّمَــا بُــعِثـْـتُ رحْمَة ً 
صحيح مسلم


رحيمٌ إنْ مَضى وقضَى .... وكانَ العَدْلَ ميزانا
شَبابَ الحَقِّ فانْطلِقوا .... مِنَ المِحْرابِ فُرْسانا
وللإسلامِ فامْتَثِلُوا .... هُدَى المُخْتارِ عُنْوانا



ولي عودة بذكر الكثير الكثير عن سيد الخلق والمرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 

 ][  فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][ 



][  التواضع ][  

إن التواضع في البيت النبوي قد استمد من التوجيه القرآني العظيم ، يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : (( وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ )) [ لقمان : 18 ] 

لذلك فقد روي عن أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أنه قال : (( كان رسول الله يعلف الناضج ، ويعقل البعير ، ويقم البيت ، ويحلب الشاة ، ويخصف النعل ، ويرقع الثوب ، ويأكل مع خادمه ، ويطحن عنه إذا تعب ، ويشتري الشيىء من السوق فيحمله إلى أهله ، ويصافح الغني والفقير والكبير والصغير ، ويسلم مبتدئاً على كل من استقبله ، من صغير أو كبير ، وأسود وأحمر ، وحر وعبد )) [ إحياء علوم الدين 3 / 306 ] 

ومن تواضعه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه كان في سفر ، وأمر أصحابه بطهو شاة ، فقال أحدهم : علي ذبحها ، وقال آخر : علي سلخها ، وقال ثالث : على طبخها ، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( وعلي جمع الحطب )) فقالوا يا رسول الله ، نكفيك العمل ، فقال : (( علمت أنكم تكفونني ، ولكن أكره أن أتميز عليكم ، وإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يكره من عبده أن يراه متميزاً بين أصحابه )) [ شرح الزرقاني 4 : 265 ] 

وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( التواضع لا يزيد العبد إلا رفعةً ، فتواضعوا يرفعكم الله )) [ كنز العمال ] 

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( إن الله تعالى أوحى إلي أن تواضعوا ، حتى لا يفخر أحد على أحد ، ولا يبغي أحد على أحد )) [ كنز العمال ] 

ومن أقواله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحض عل التواضع قوله : (( لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ، إنما أنا عبد فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله )) [ سيرة ابن هشام ] 
*

*
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 

][ فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][ 



الصدق 

لقد كان الصدق من صفات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجاهلية والاسلام ، فقد كانت قريش تعرف محمداً قبل أن يتنزل عليه الوحي بـالصادق الأمين . 

وحتى عندما بدأت الرسالة ، وأراد أن يدعو قريشاً اعترفت بصدقه قبل أن يتكلم عن رسالته ، فعندما صعد الصفا وقال : (( يا صباحاه )) ، كي تجتمع له قريش ، فاجتمعت على الفور وقالوا له : مالك ؟ 
قال : (( أرأيتم إن أخبرتكم أن العدو مصبحكم أو ممسيكم ، أما كنتم تصدقونني ؟ )) 
قالوا : بلى ، ما جربنا عليك كذباً . قال : (( فإني نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد )) 

وها هو هرقل ملك الروم وإمبراطور الروم يسأل أبا سفيان في ركب من قريش بعد صلح الحديبية فيقول : هل كنتم تتهمونه بالكذب قبل أن يقول ما قال ؟ فقال أبو سفيان : لا ، فقال ملك الروم : ما كان ليدع الكذب على الناس ويكذب على الله . [ تاريخ الطبري 3 : 86 ] 

وفي القرآن الكريم الصدق صفة وصف بها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله تعالى : (( وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْأَحْزَابَ قَالُوا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَصَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلَّا إِيمَانًا وَتَسْلِيمًا )) [ الاحزاب : 22 ] 

قال الله تعالى : (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصاقين )) [ التوبة : 119 ] 
وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( عليكم بالصدق ، فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر ، والبر يهدي إلى الجنة . . )) [ رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما ] 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 
][ فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][ 



][  الأمانة ][  

لقد أمر القرآن الكريم برد الأمانة وامتدح هذا الأمر ، وعقب على الأمر بالتخويف من الخيانة فقال عز وجل : (( ان الله يأمركم ان تؤدوا الامانات الى أهلها واذا حكمتم بين الناس ان تحكموا بالعدل )). 
[ النساء : 58 ] 
ان نهوض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بتبليغ الرسالة التي ائتمنه الله عليها وكلفه أن يقوم بها ، فبلغها للناس أعظم ما يكون التبليغ ، وقام بإدائها أعظم ما يكون القيام ، واحتمل في سبيلها أشق ما يحتمله بشر . 

وقد عرف الناس أمانة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل بعثته ، فكانوا يسمونه الأمين [ سيرة ابن هشام ، وتاريخ الطبري 2 / 251 ] 

ومن احدى المشاهد التي تظهر لنا امانة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ان جابر ابن عبدالله قال : أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في المسجد ضحى ، فقال : (( صل ركعتين )) ، وكان لي عليه دين فقضاني وزادني . [ فتح المبدي : 2 / 229 ] 

وقد تعددت وكثرت أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم التي تحض على الأمانة ترغيباً وترهيباً منها : ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( قال الله تعالى : ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة : رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر ، ورجل باع حراً فأكل ثمنه ، ورجل استأجر أجيراً فاستوفى منه العمل ولم يوفه أجره )) [ رواه البخاري ]*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 
][ فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][ 



 ][ الوفاء ][ 

ان الوفاء بالعهد ، وعدن نسيانه أو الاغضاء عن واجبه خلق كريم ، ولذا كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه بالمحل الأفضل والمقام الأسمى ، فوفاؤه ، وصلته لأرحامه كان مضرب المثل ، وحق له ذلك وهو سيد الأوفياء وإليك ما يثبت هذه الحقيقة : 
• حديث عبدالله بن أبي الحمساء إذ قال : بايعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ببيع قبل أن يبعث وبقيت له بقية فوعدته أن آتيه بها في مكانه فنسيت ثم تذكرت بعد ثلاث ، فجئت فإذا هو في مكانه، فقال : (( يا فتى لقد شققت علي أنا هنا منذ ثلاث أنتظرك )) 
• روى البخاري في الأدب المفرد عن أنس بن مالك قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتي بهدية قال : (( اذهبوا بها إلى بيت فلانة فإنها كانت صديقة لخديجة ، إنها كانت تحت خديجة )) 
أي وفاء هذا ياعباد الله ؟ إنه يكرم أحباء خديجة وصديقاتها بعد موتها رضي الله عنها . 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 

][ فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][ 



][ العدل ][
لقد أمر القرآن الكريم بالعدل فقال سبحانه وتعالى : (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا )) [ المائدة : 8 ] 
وقد حض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العدل والمساواة في أحاديث كثيرة بعد ضرب المثل والقدوة للناس عملياً  قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( ما من عبد استرعاه الله رعية فلم يحطها بنصيحة إلا لم يجد رائحة الجنة )) [ اللؤلؤ والمرجان 1 : 30 ] 

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يسلمه ، ومن كان في حاجة أخيه المسلم كان الله في حاجته ))  وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يعدل ويتحرى العدل بين زوجاته ثم يعذر إلى ربه وهو مشفق خائف فيقول : (( اللهم هذا قسمي فيما أملك فلا تلمني فيما تملك ولا أملك )) 

وكان الحسن يقول : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يأخذ أحداً يقرف أحد ، ولا يصدق أحد على أحد . والقرف : التهمة والذنب . 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 

][ فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][ 



  ][ الزهد  ][
والمراد بالزهد الزهد في الدنيا ، وذلك بالرغبة عنها ، وعدم الرغبة فيها ، وذلك بطلبها طلباً لا يشق ، ولا يحول دون أداء واجب ، وسد باب الطمع في الاكثار منها والتزيد من متاعها ، وهو ما زاد على قدر الحاجة ، وإليك هذه المواقف التي تدل على ان النبي صى الله عليه وسلم كان أزهد الناس : 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام لعمر وقد دخل عليه فوجده على فراش من أدم حشوه ليف فقال : إن كسرى وقيصر ينامان على كذا وكذا ، وأنت رسول الله تنام على كذا وكذا ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( مالي وللدنيا يا عمر ، وإنما أنا كراكب استظل بظل شجرة ثم راح وتركها )) 
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح : (( لو كان لي مثل أحد ذهباً لما سرني أن يبيت عندي ثلاثا إلا قلت فيه هكذا وهكذا إلا شيئاً أرصده لدين )) 
فهذا أكبر مظهر للزهد الصادق الذي كان الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم يعيش عليه ويتحلى به . 
وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يدعو ربه قائلاً : (( اللهم اجعل قوت آل محمد كفافا )) أي بلا زيادة ولا نقصان . 
وقد قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : مات رسول الله صلى الله عايه وسلم وما في بيتي شيىء يأكله ذو كبد إلا شطر شعير في رف لي .

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 
][ فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][ 


][ الكرم  ][

ان الكرم المحمدي كان مضرب الأمثال ، وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يرد سائلاً . فقد سأله رجل حلة كان يلبسها فدخل فخلعها ، ثم خرج بها في يده وأعطاه إياها . ففي صحيح البخاري ومسلم عن جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه قال : (( ما سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئاً قط فقال لا . وقال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه : (( ما سئل رسول الله شيئاً قط فقال لا )) 
وحسبنا في الاستدلال على كرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث البخاري عن أبن عباس رضي الله عنهما وقد سئل عن جود الرسول وكرمه فقال : كان رسول الله أجود الناس ، وكان أجود ما يكون في شهر رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل بالوحي فيدارسه القرآن . 
وكيف لا يكون الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم أكرم الناس واجودهم على الاطلاق وقد نزل عليه قول ربه : (( وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَهُوَ يُخْلِفُهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ )) [ سبأ : 39 ] 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 
][ فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][ 



][  أدبه وحسن عشرته ][ 

إن من كمال خلق المرء حسن صحبته ومعاشرته لأهله ، وكمال أدبه في مخالطته لغيره ، وقد كان الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم مضرب المثل في حسن الصحبة وجميل المعاشرة وأدب المخالطة وإليك هذه الأمثلة : 
• قال أنس بن مالك : خدمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر سنوات فما قال لي أف قط ، وما قال لشيء صنعته لم صنعته ؟ ولا لشيىء تركته لم تركته ؟ 
• ووصفه علي رضي الله عنه فقال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أوسع الناس صدراً ، وأصدق الناس لهجة ، وألينهم عريكة ، وأكرمهم عشره . 
• وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : ما كان أحد أحسن خلقاً من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما دعاه أحد من أصحابه ولا أهل بيته إلا قال : (( لبيك )) أي أجاب دعوته . 
• ووصفه ابن أبهي هالة وهو صحيح : كان دائم البشر ، سهل الخلق ، لين الجانب ، ليس بفظ ولا غليظ ، ولا سخاب ، ولا فحاش ، و عياب ، ولا مداح ، يتغافل عما لا يشتهي ولا يؤيس منه . وكان يجيب من دعاه ، ويقبل الهدية ممن اهداه ، ولو كانت كراع شاه ويكافىء عليها . 
• وروى الترمذي عن عبد الله بن سلام أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (( أيها الناس أفشوا السلام، وأطعموا الطعام، وصلوا الأرحام، وصلوا بالليل والناس نيام تدخلوا الجنة بسلام )) 
• قال البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه: "كان رسول الله أحسن الناس وجهاً وأحسنهم خَلقاً"، أخرجه البخاري ومسلم 
وحسبنا في بيان أدبه صلى الله عليه وسلم وحسن عشرته وجميل مخالطته قول ربه تبارك وتعالى فيه : (( فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ )) [ المائدة : 159 ] فجزاه الله عن أمته خير الجزاء . 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*   ][ اخلاق الرسول ][ 

الحمد لله ، لقد كانت أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستمدة من القرآن الكريم ، ذلك أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سئلت عن أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت لسائلها : أما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قال : بلى . فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن . 

وإذا كان خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القرآن وما جاء به 
][ فهيا نتعرف على هذه الأخلاق ][     



][ خشيته لله وطول عبادته ][ 
ومن مظاهر خشيته لله وطول عبادته : 
انه كان يصلي من الليل حتى تتفطّر قدماه ، فإذا سئل في ذلك قال : (( أفلا أكون عبداً )) 
وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال : (( وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة )) 
و قالت عائشة : كان عمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ديمة ، و أيكم يطيق ما كان يطيق ! . و قالت : كان يصوم حتى نقول : لا يفطر . و يفطر حتى نقول : لا يصوم . و نحوه عن ابن العباس ، و أم سلمى ، و أنس . و قالت : كنت لا تشاء أن تراه من الليل مصلياً إلا رأيته مصليا ، و لا نائماً إلا رأيته نائماً . و قال عوف بن مالك : كنت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ليلة فاستاك ثم توضأ ، ثم قام يصلي ، فقمت معه ، فبدأ فاستفتح البقرة ، فلا يمر بآية رحمة إلا وقف فسأل ، و لا يمر بآية عذاب إلا وقف فتعوذ ، ثم ركع ، فمكث بقدر قيامه ، يقول : سبحان ذي الجبروت و الملكوت و العظمة ، ثم سجد و قال مثل ذلك ، ثم قرأ آل عمران ، ثم سورة سورة ، يفعل مثل ذلك . و عن حذيفة مثله ، و قال سجد نحواً من قيامه ، و جلس بين السجدتين نحواًمنه ، و قال : حتى قرأ البقرة ، و آل عمران ، و النساء ، و المائدة . و عن عائشة : قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بأية من القرأن ليلة . 

وإليك بعض من الآداب المحمدية : 
• كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يجالس الفقراء و يؤاكل المساكين ، ويصل ذوي رحمه من غير أن يؤثرهم على من هو أفضل منهم . 
• خافض الطرف ينظر إلى الأرض ، و يغض بصره بسكينة و أدب ، نظره إلى الأرض أطول من نظره إلى السماء لتواضعه بين الناس ، و خضوعه لله تعالى .. كأن على رأسه الطير . 
• و كان عليه الصلاة والسلام أشجع الناس ، و كان ينطلق إلى ما يفزع الناس منه ، قبلهم ، و يحتمي الناس به ، و ما يكون أحدٌ أقرب إلى العدو منه . 
• و كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يُخاطب جلساءَ ه بما يناسب . فعن زيد بن ثابت ، قال : كنا إذا جلسنا إلي الرسول إنْ أخذنا في حديث في ذكر الآخرة ، أخذ معنا ، و إنْ أخذنا في ذكر الدنيا ، أخذ معنا ، و إنْ أخذنا في ذكر الطعام و الشراب ، أخذ معنا . 
• و كان عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا أحزنه أمرٌ فزع إلى الصلاة ، لجأ إليها ، و كان يحب الخلوة بنفسه للذكر و التفكر و التأمل و مراجعة أمره . 
• وكان يبادر من لقيه بالسلام والتحية و هو علامة التواضع 
• كان لا يعيب طعاماً يقدم إليه أبداً ، وإنما إذا أعجبه أكل منه ، وإن لم يعجبه تركه . 
• يتكلم على قدر الحاجة ، لا فضول ولا تقصير . 
• لا يغضب لنفسه ولا ينتصر لها 
• يسألُ الناس عما في الناس ، ليكون عارفاً بأحوالهم و شؤونهم 
• و لا يجلس و لا يقوم إلا على ذكر 
• و كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرقع ثوبه ، و يخصف نعله ، و يأكل مع العبد ، و يجلس على الأرض ، و يصافح الغني و الفقير .. و لا يحتقر مسكيناً لفقره .. و لا ينزع يده من يد أحد حتى ينزعها هو ، و يسلم على من استقبله من غني و فقير ، و كبير و صغير .  
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

اللهم طهر قلوبنا من النفاق وأعمالنا من الرياء وأعيننا من الخيانه وألسنتنا من الكذب
اللهم إنا نسألك الأمن يوم الخوف، ونسألك النعيم المقيم الذي لا يحول ولا يزول. 
اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه في قلوبنا وكره إلينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان
اللهم إنا نسألك الإخلاص في القول والعمل ونسألك اللهم الاستقامة على سنة رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ونسألك اللهم الاستقامة على سنة رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم
ونسألك اللهم الاستقامة على سنة رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم

*

----------

